# Sites with good prices on electronics



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

What sites do y'all use to find the best prices on electronics, especially computer parts? I mostly use Newegg & have been very happy with them but I am specifically looking for a Dell 27" or 30" monitor & Newegg doesn't carry them. These monitors are very expensive so I'm trying to find a good sale or maybe even a used or refurbed model.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

HDJulie said:


> What sites do y'all use to find the best prices on electronics, especially computer parts? I mostly use Newegg & have been very happy with them but I am specifically looking for a Dell 27" or 30" monitor & Newegg doesn't carry them. These monitors are very expensive so I'm trying to find a good sale or maybe even a used or refurbed model.


Try the Dell Auction site. Also give CompUSA.com a shot.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Why are you limiting yourself to Dell monitors? I used a Princeton monitor with my Dell desktop for many years. I'm still using it with my current HP desktop.

I'd check CNET, which I believe will list a variety of vendors for electronic parts.


----------



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

www.google.com/products shopping obviously. 
www.Geeks.com can have some good prices on monitors, but some are refurbs.
fry's, costco and sams club can have good deals from time to time.

for small component items you might try www.pricewatch.com


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I usually check Amazon first before anything else.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

I've checked Amazon as well. 

I've checked CNET mainly for the review. The Dell 27" monitors are the only ones that do higher than 1920x1080 & they have excellent reviews. I don't have a Dell desktop -- I have one that I built. If I could find another 27" monitor that does at least 2560x1440 (I would prefer 2560x1600) then I'd consider that one.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

I've had excellent luck with TigerDirect.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Carl Spock said:


> I've had excellent luck with TigerDirect.


Good point. I forgot about TigerDirect.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

CompUSA and Tigerdirect are both owned by Systemax, Inc. Subsidiaries and divisions of Systemax, Inc. include SystemaxPC, TigerDirect.com and TigerDirect.ca, CompUSA, CircuitCity.com, Global Industrial, Misco, Infotel, Global Computer Supplies, SpeedGifter and Worldwide Rebates.[


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

If you know the exact product you're going to buy, then Google Shopping is hands-down the best tool for finding the best prices.

For example, let's say I'm looking for a Sony KDL52EX700.

If you're looking for deals in general categories, then use Techbargains.com.

I watch their RSS feed for the latest deals.
http://www.techbargains.com/rss.xml

Don't add to your feeds or let Firefox, IE, etc. handle it. Just go there whenever you have free time.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

Another vote for both Tigerdirect and Amazon. I've had great service from both.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

GottaDeal.com will show daily deals and also point you to vendors with special deals - all at one site. I have found the identical merchandise show at Amazon and NewEgg on sale elsewhere for 10-20% less. You can sort by products and vendors both.

The more vendors you can check out....the better. GottaDeal.com lets you check out a long list of merchandise vendors all at once.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks. I hope others also benefit from the information posted here. 

I went to TigerDirect before I posted here & on the suggestions went to CompUSA & noticed the websites were amazingly similar .

Since I am looking for very specific items, I'll try the other sites suggested.

I will again throw in my vote of confidence for Newegg. Their shipping can get kind of high but other than that their prices seem very fair & since they ship a lot of stuff from Memphis, I usually get everything the next day .


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

$1000 for the monitor ... well, you can check this http://gottadeal.pricegrabber.com/search_getprod.php/masterid=762957118/st=product_tab


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Out of curiosity, why the need for such a high resolution?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I think the model acquiring for professional use, if you'll compare all characteristics of it not just the native resolution.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

I like having lots of screen real estate. I don't have to have it but I spend a lot of time at my computer & I want to be happy with my picture. I bought a 27" Viewsonic which is an ok monitor but coming from a Dell Ultrasharp 24" I am not impressed with the colors & I don't like the 16:9 ratio nor that I have 3" more screen but less viewing space due to the decrease in resolution. The 27" only does 1920x1080. The 24" was 1920x1200. I don't want to spend $1000 or more on a monitor so I'll be watching to see if they go on sale. I've pretty much decided that I want the 30" since it is 16:10 & am hoping to find one for $800. Otherwise I'll stick with what I've got.


----------



## durl (Mar 27, 2003)

I use www.techbargains.com and and http://www.edealinfo.com/deals/tech.php primarily.


----------



## dogbreath (Apr 26, 2006)

Try "Frys.com"


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

The Dells are almost impossible to beat for 4:3 monitors.

I can fully appreciate the lack of real estate involved in a 16:9 monitor, but if you use one that will go vertical, they can be very nice for those of us who value vertical dimensions over wasted horizontal space.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

The two places I go for just about anything electronics are slickdeals.net and fatwallet.com.

If nothings current, I set up a search alert and usually within two weeks I've made my purchase.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

harsh said:


> The Dells are almost impossible to beat for 4:3 monitors.
> 
> I can fully appreciate the lack of real estate involved in a 16:9 monitor, but if you use one that will go vertical, they can be very nice for those of us who value vertical dimensions over wasted horizontal space.


I prefer horizontal space. I want to always be able to see the sidebar, to see my Windows Live Messenger, & maybe some other items on either side of my email or browser window.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

If you want more real estate, why not go to multiple monitors?
I currently have a Dell 24" 16:9 HD monitor and my old Dell 19 4:3 montior connected to my Dell XPS 9000. It's a great setup. I keep the main desktop on the 19" and use the 24 for games, movies, browsing, etc.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

My monitor is a ASUS VW266H Black 25.5" 2ms HDMI Widescreen LCD Monitor with a built-in webcam. The monitor is HUGE, and goes up to a resolution of 1920x1200. It also doubles as a video screen for my home office bluray player.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

I have dual monitors at work & I really dislike the large dead area in the middle where the two monitors meet. Plus, I like a balanced screen where there is stuff to the left & right & the main window I am using is in the middle . I don't know for sure that I will end up getting another monitor but I'm disappointed with the 27" (though I knew when I bought it that it wasn't any higher resolution than my 24") so am looking to what I would have to do to get a higher resolution. In the meantime I'll watch for sales & start saving for the purchase.


----------

